# How many coats can drywall take before it's toast?



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

A friend of mines wife changes paint colors in her home twice a year in various rooms after she gets a wild hair after one of those trading, design, or flip this that and whatever shows. Just how many layers can the sheetrock take? I think she must have a ¼” layer on there by now.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been told paint dries to 2 mils (two thousandths of an inch).
Assuming 2 coats (4 mils)
1/8" thickness = 31 (two-coat) paint jobs.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

T200 said:


> I've been told paint dries to 2 mils (two thousandths of an inch).
> Assuming 2 coats (4 mils)
> 1/8" thickness = 31 (two-coat) paint jobs.


Well, I never realy checked the thickness, but she has been putting allot of coats on over the years and I was wondering if there comes a point when too many layers of paint on sheet rock becomes an issue?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

When it stops breathing.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Those walls are fine! My mother in law changes colors twice a year and also throws wallpaper up on the same walls occasionally. I would think they only get stronger..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> Well, I never realy checked the thickness, but she has been putting allot of coats on over the years and I was wondering if there comes a point when too many layers of paint on sheet rock becomes an issue?


Eventually the layers of paint build to a thickness that puts them flush with the trim in the room. At this point, its a problem!


----------



## Salvie (Apr 28, 2007)

makes for good soundproofing.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Eventually the layers of paint build to a thickness that puts them flush with the trim in the room. At this point, its a problem!



Last time I came across this, we pulled the base, prepped the walls and mudded the bottom bevel, sealed, and re-installed the base, dapped the top edge and finish coated. Door and window casings were fine as the outside edges are thicker then the top of the base.

Cheers


----------

